Ask HN: How long did it take for you to get your patent? - SQL2219
======
SQL2219
Here is why I am asking:

[https://www.thestreet.com/video/14217402/alpha-rising-
victor...](https://www.thestreet.com/video/14217402/alpha-rising-victoria-
schein-ford-engineer-making-history-one-patent-at-a-time.html)

------
mackmack
It took me approximately 3 years for each patent.

~~~
2_listerine_pls
Why does it take so much? Should one start using it even when it hasn't been
granted?

~~~
jetti
My understanding is the US the Patent Office is severely backed up, which is
the delay. There are a lot of companies that use their product while it is in
the patent process. You'll notice this whenever there is the note "Patent
Pending".

I have no patent and am not in the process of getting one but I would suggest
you do use it even though it isn't granted yet. There is no guarantee that you
will get the patent and if you wait a few years and you don't get it granted
that is a few years you could've been using it.

